# [Install] Comment effectuer au mieux un plan de Partitions ?

## bonzai2024

Bonjour,

Je tiens à préciser que je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Gentoo et donc du forum...

Historique:

Voici ma configuration, 1PC Intel Pentium IV 2,40GHz, 1Mo de ram et 2 disques dur de 120Go, un lecteur DVD.

Etant un peu parano, j'ai toujours eu l'habitude d'installer mes OS en double afin de pouvoir toujours disposer d'une version de test et d'expérimentation avant de mettre 'en prod'... J'ai donc installé et configuré Gentoo dans une machine virtuelle tournant sous Windows afin de réaliser quelques tests très concluants...

A présent, j'aimerais remplacer Windows par Gentoo et éventuellement réinstaller Windows dans une machine virtuelle pour les quelques jeux qui ne tournent pas (encore) sous Linux.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de voir les différences entre vmware ou xen ou ... ? 

Déjà à ce niveau, je ne sais pas si vous avez des commentaires !?   :Smile: 

Voici mes questions concernant les partitions:

1) J'ai lu dans le forum qu'il était conseillé de mettre le swap au début du disque dur pour une question de gain de temps, bon très bien mais j'ai également lu un commentaire très pertinent qui disait que pour lui il était préférable de mettre /usr au début du disque dur et de mettre le swap à la fin car sur une machine qui possède 1Go de RAM (ce qui est mon cas), le swap est très peu voir pas utilisé...

2) Est-ce qu'il faut vraiment monopoliser 2Go pour le swap !? (= double de la ram)

3) Pourquoi ne pas le supprimer et créer un fichier d'échange en cas de besoin !?

Mon idée était donc la suivante:

Système de fichier    Type    Taille	Monté sur

/dev/hda1             ext3     80M		/boot

/dev/hda2             swap    1.0G		<non monté>

/dev/hda3             extended

/dev/hda4             ext3    2.0G		/

/dev/hda5             ext3    8.0G		/home

/dev/hda6             ext3    2.0G		/opt

/dev/hda7             ext3    8.0G		/usr

/dev/hda8             ext3    2.0G		/var

et faire exactement la même chose sur /dev/hdb (gentoo test)

(A voir pour les tailles...)

4) J'ai également vu que /boot était souvent en ext2 et je ne comprends pas très bien la raison ?

Si on veut gagner du temps, on peut aussi mettre en ext3 sans jounralisation, ce qui revient au même ?

5) Je suppose qu'il faut trouver un juste milieu entre tout regrouper et tout séparer dans des partitions ?

6) Quelles sont les partitions à monter, ne pas monter, en lecture seule... ?

Vous vous souvenez de ma paranoia   :Very Happy: 

Et enfin, ce qui serait peut-être également intéressant, faire un RAID1 pour /home !?

Pas encore arrivé à ce chapitre...

Voilà, quelles sont vos remarques et propositions à ce sujet ?

Merci @+ FredLast edited by bonzai2024 on Thu Nov 10, 2005 10:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BlakDrago

Il faut respecter ce qui est écrit ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue  :Wink:  (même si je l'ai déja dit par PM  :Razz: )

Concernant les jeux, la plupart des jeux tournent avec Wine/Cedega.

Autrement pour la swap, non tu n'as pas besoin de 2Go, c'est une vieille règle pour les vieux kernels (swap = 2xRAM)

Le coup du fichier d'echange n'est pas une bonne idée, car LENT, très LENT comparé a une partoche swap dédiée.

----------

## robinhood

Une règle parmi d'autre pour le swap c'est 2xRam jusqu'a 512Mo, et Ram au dessus de 512Mo.

----------

## naerex

Bienvenu  :Smile: 

pour le boot (à moins que tu veuilles essayer pleins de kernel) une petite partition de 16Mo en ext2 suffit, pourquoi l'ext2 ? parce que c'est un systeme de fichier simple qui suffit amplement pour l'utilisation de cette partition. Pour les autres partitions je te conseil reiserfs et ext3 pour ton home.

Une VM pour jouer ce n'est pas la peine, à moins que ce soit pour du solitaire ou autre mais ça existe deja sous linux. Je te recommande donc l'avis de kernel_sensei.

Pour la Ram avec 1Go la seule utilité du swap serait le suspend-to-disk (enfin ce n'est que mon avis)

Ta config disque est interessante tu pourrais en profiter pour faire du RAID, voici un howto approprié

bon aprentissage  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Juste une précision : *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> Mon idée était donc la suivante:
> 
> Système de fichier    Type    Taille	Monté sur
> 
> /dev/hda1             ext3     80M		/boot
> ...

 Sous Linux, les numéros de partitions de 1 à 4 sont réservés aux partitions primaires/étendues. Tes partitions logiques seront donc numérotées à partir de 5.

Sinon :

1 - avec 1Go de ram la swap sera amha très peu sollicitée => mets là où tu veux.

2 - 1Go suffit et je ne suis même pas certain que tu en ai l'utilité; mais bon, si tu as la place ...

3 - comme dit kernel_sensei : le fichier d'échange est beaucoup moins performant; le système de fichier "swap" est optimisé pour ça, autant l'utiliser.

4 - ext3 == ext2+journalisation : donc si ton noyau supporte l'ext3, il sera capable de lire l'ext2 (et inversement mais sans le support de la journalisation). L'intérêt de l'ext2 c'est justement de ne pas avoir de fichier/table de journalisation qui occupe de la place sur la partition; et comme /boot est très rarement utilisée (elle n'est normalement montée que pour la copie de nouveau noyau), la journalisation n'a aucun intérêt.

5 - effectivement, ton partitionnement me semble trop complexe : quel sera l'utilisation de ta machine ?

6 - /boot doit être en "noauto" pour ne pas être montée. Le reste est monté en lecture/écriture mais pour rassurer ta paranoïa, les droits d'accès aux fichiers/répertoires limites les risques.

7 - Pour le raid, tout dépendra de l'utilisation de ta machine.

----------

## PabOu

pour les jeux sous une machine virtuelle (comme vmware) tu... OUBLIES ta carte 3D. Dans une machine virtuelle, pas de carte 3D. et tu divises aussi les performances globales de ta machine par 3 ou 4.

la solution reste wine/cedega (comme l'a déjà dit kernel_sensei) ou bien une installation windows en dual boot.

et sinon il reste un peu moins de 100Go sur ton disque que tu n'utilises pas dans ton exemple... tu en fais quoi ?

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Le partitionnnement dépend de l'utilisation de la machine.

Si c'est pour une machine personnelle. Tu n'as pas besoin de segmenter autant ton disque (Tu vas te retrouver avec plein de disque pas très remplis, notemment /var et / (2G ca me parrait beaucoup sauf /var si c'est un serveur)).

Donc, moi je mettrais /, /var, /usr et /opt sur la même partition. Le /home séparé c'est toujours bien.

Pour un serveur il est recommandé de mettre les répertoires en écriture sur des partitions séparées (en particulier /tmp et /var/tmp).

Voila.

----------

## bonzai2024

Wouah déjà je suis étonné de recevoir autant de réponses et aussi rapidement   :Very Happy: 

Donc je vais répondre dans l'ordre...

- J'ai adapté le titre aux régles du forum, enfin je l'espère !?   :Confused: 

- Pour les jeux, je vais donc me renseigner sur Wine/Cedega, se trouve dans la doc je suppose ? Merci   :Cool: 

- Autre question concernant les jeux, ils tournent vite et bien ? Il s'agit essentiellement de Flight Simulator, Train Simulator, Sim City, Les Sims, ouais j'suis un peu branché simulation   :Cool: 

- Donc pour le swap, comme j'ai la place, mettre 1Go dans un coin quelconque du disque dur (nouvelle mode, le disque dur carré, hum mouais bon ok...)

- Pour le boot, je prévoyais 80Mo pour y mettre quelques kernels, ext2 suffisant ok

- Utilisation de ma machine essentiellement pour mes mails, Internet, mes documents, mes mp3, mes vidéos, faire des CD et DVD, développement PHP et MySQL, un peu du C/C++, Perl, script, y mettre mon intranet, serveur Apache (wiki, blog, db, qq applics, sites, scripts etc), me manque plus que mes quelques jeux (je pense n'avoir rien oublié enfin j'espère...)

- Oui donc je me suis assuré que le /boot n'était pas monté par défaut

- concernant ma paranoia, faut encore que je lise le chapitre sécurité mais je ne sais pas tout lire à la fois (dommage   :Sad: 

- Utilité du raid, je pense que j'ai 40Go de documents divers à y mettre photos vidéo musique .doc .xls ...

Bref des trucs qui sont trop gros et trop chi... à copier sur DVD mais que je n'ai pas envie de perdre, donc plutôt que de copier d'un disque dur à l'autre, autant configurer un RAID 1 ?

Encore merci pour vos conseils en tout cas c'est super sympa ici   :Rolling Eyes:  lol

----------

## marvin rouge

Bonjour,

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mon idée était donc la suivante:
> 
> Système de fichier    Type    Taille	Monté sur
> ...

 

Comme le note yoyo, ça me parait complexe, et peut être un peu juste sur certaines parttions (surtout si tu as 2x120 GO de disque). Pour info, sur le mien j'ai (entre autres): 

```
8,9M   bin

11G   opt

1,9G   root

8,5G   usr

1,2G   var
```

Dans /usr, il y a l'arbre portage + les sources des paquets (en ce moment, j'ai 3GO de sources), les sources des kernels (compte à peu près 300MO par kernel) ... ça va vite.

J'ai un /root qui fait 1.9GO, parce que j'utilise ccache (pour accélerer les compilations), et donc ça prend de la place.

 + Quelques jeux dans /opt

On explose vite les limites des partitions (surtout quand il suffit de faire emerge ... pour tester un programme).

Bref, réfléchis à tes besoins, et prevois un peu plus large si tu veux tout séparer. (amha)

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et enfin, ce qui serait peut-être également intéressant, faire un RAID1 pour /home !?
> 
> 

 

Pour le RAID, voir le lien donné par naerex ci dessus, plus le truc qui m'a été indiqué par scout à garder en mémoire: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1595954#1595954

(en gros, au premier boot quand on vient de mettre en place un RAID, faut indiquer au kernel comment créer les fichiers de devices, et ensuite il faut enlever ces paramètres et ça passe tout seul).

EDIT : outch, ca poste vite, pas vu toutes les reponses ...

----------

## robinhood

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> je vais donc me renseigner sur Wine/Cedega, se trouve dans la doc je suppose ?

 

Tu ne trouvera rien à ce sujet dans la documentation officielle Gentoo, mais c'est tellement documenté sur les forums et le sur le net que tu auras du mal à ne pas trouver d'info.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est un truc que je ne maitrise absolument pas, mais vu le nombre de partitions envisagées, on devrait p'tet l'aiguiller vers lvm2.

En même temps pour une première install raid + lvm + selinux, respects   :Very Happy:  le tout en cross-compile depuis un sparc je suppose   :Wink:  ?

----------

## bonzai2024

héhé je ne suis pas à ma première install, j'avais essayé SUSE dans les années 90 pour faire mes études mais bon depuis linux a évolué   :Very Happy: 

oui et donc je pensais peut-être répartir mes partitions sur les 2 hdd, que pensez-vous de ceci ?

Système de fichier    Type    Taille	Monté sur

/dev/hda1             ext2     80M		/boot

/dev/hda2             ext3    2.0G		/

/dev/hda3             ext3    8.0G		/usr

/dev/hda4             ext3   60.0G		/home

/dev/hdb1             swap    1.0G		<non monté>

/dev/hdb2             ext3   10.0G		/var

/dev/hdb3             ext3   60.0G		/home

hda4 et hdb3 étant configurés en RAID 1

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser /dev/hdb1 (cad mon swap) pour 2 install de linux différentes ?

Oups ai oublié de demander, les fichiers de mon serveur mail et internet vont aussi dans /var non ?

Donc faut pas aussi séparer pour faciliter les bakups etc ?

Merciiii

----------

## yoyo

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser /dev/hdb1 (cad mon swap) pour 2 install de linux différentes ?

 Sans problème !!! Je te conseille même de mettre ton /boot et (bien évidemment) ton /home en commun, ça évitera de "saucissonner" des disques durs.   :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Pour la swap, tu peux faire 2 partitions de 512MO identiques sur chaque disque, et tu mets ca dans ton /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/sdb6      none      swap      sw,pri=0   0 0

/dev/sda6      none      swap      sw,pri=0   0 0
```

Ca te fera une swap en RAID0.

La taille des partitions dépend de ce que tu veux mettre, mais ca me parait mieux que ton 1er post.

Attention au coup des partitions primaires/étendues (voir le post de yoyo ci dessus): tu arrives à hda4 et il te reste environ 50GO non utilisés. Fait des partitions logiques (>5).

Si tu veux faire du RAID, il faut que tes partitions soient identiques.

+

EDIT : typos

----------

## Zazbar

salut ! 

j'avais juste un petite remarque, ton /boot de 80Mo, c'est normal ?

16Mo devraient te suffir, apres si tu veux etre a l'aise, avec 32Mo tu seras tranquille ....

voila ca ne repond pas a ton probleme, mais ca m'a paru bizzare ..

edit : typo

----------

## anigel

Salut !

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> Voici ma configuration, 1PC Intel Pentium IV 2,40GHz, 1Mo de ram et 2 disques dur de 120Go, un lecteur DVD.

 

Tout d'abord, je te conseille d'acheter une barette de 511 Mo de RAM pour compléter ton 1er Mo  :Wink: .

Blague à part, je passe rapidement sur tes premières questions, il y a déjà eu pas mal de réponses  :Wink: .

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 1) J'ai lu dans le forum qu'il était conseillé de mettre le swap au début du disque dur pour une question de gain de temps, bon très bien mais j'ai également lu un commentaire très pertinent qui disait que pour lui il était préférable de mettre /usr au début du disque dur et de mettre le swap à la fin car sur une machine qui possède 1Go de RAM (ce qui est mon cas), le swap est très peu voir pas utilisé...

 

Entièrement d'accord avec ça ! Dans ton cas, l'idéal est de placer ton swap à la fin du disque. Je te déconseille toutefois de t'en passer totalement. L'expérience montre que bien souvent, quand on a une machine puissante, on prend l'habitude d'en "abuser". Et le jour où on arrive à saturer la mémoire, le fait d'avoir de voir la swap utilisée permet de se rendre compte de cet "abus" avant de se trouver à court  :Wink: ... Par contre il n'est pas forcément utile d'en mettre trop. Si c'était pour moi, et compte tenu des utilisations prévues pour cette machine, je me contenterais de 1 Go.

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 3) Pourquoi ne pas le supprimer et créer un fichier d'échange en cas de besoin !?

 

C'est une possibilité aussi. Mais dans ce cas, une précaution s'impose, afin de ne pas trop pénaliser le système si un jour tu dois y avoir recours : il faut créer ce fichier de swap tout de suite après avoir formaté le système de fichiers sur lequel ce swap sera stocké, afin d'éviter toute fragmentation ultérieure. C'est ce que je fais dans mes salles de TP, avec un impact minime sur les performances. Toutefois, dans ton cas, puisque la swap n'est sensée servir que de "béquille", inutile de trop se prendre la tête avec ça.

```
mkfs.ext3 /dev/ta_partoche

mount -t ext3 /dev/ta_partoche /mnt/partoche

dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/partoche/swap bs=1024 count=524288

mkswap /mnt/partoche/swap
```

(ceci crée une swap de 512 Mo)

Pour ton schéma de partitionnement, je pense que tu te casses la tête pour rien : en machine de bureau je reste sur un schéma simpliste : / et /home.

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 4) J'ai également vu que /boot était souvent en ext2 et je ne comprends pas très bien la raison ?
> 
> Si on veut gagner du temps, on peut aussi mettre en ext3 sans jounralisation, ce qui revient au même ?

 

ext3 = ext2 + fichier journal. Il est d'ailleurs tout à fait possible de monter une partition ext3 en la spécifiant ext2.

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> Et enfin, ce qui serait peut-être également intéressant, faire un RAID1 pour /home !?

 

Ou, plus simplement, des sauvegardes régulières sur l'autre disque, qui, dans le cas d'un desktop, permettent de ne pas perdre de place.

Bon courage !

----------

## anigel

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> oui et donc je pensais peut-être répartir mes partitions sur les 2 hdd, que pensez-vous de ceci ?
> 
> Système de fichier    Type    Taille	Monté sur
> 
> /dev/hda1             ext2     80M		/boot
> ...

 

Pour te donner une idée de ce que tu t'apprêtes à faire :

/boot contiendra normalement uniquement tes noyaux, donc 80 Mo semblent raisonnables.

/ contiendra environ 120 Mo de données réelles (binaires du système), plus le contenu de /tmp et /var

/usr contiendra les binaires des logiciels "tiers" installés par portage, ces 8 Go me semblent un bon début

Mais comme je le disais plus haut, je verrais plutôt cette configuration :

```
/ 12 Go

/home 57 Go

swap 1 Go
```

----------

## Enlight

<off> Devinette : Et si je vous dit que j'ai une partoche de 32 Mo et que ce n'est pas /boot, qui est-ce??? </off>

----------

## spider312

Euh, pour une machine qui n'est pas destinée à avoir une lourde charge, ni une qualité de service exceptionelle, ça vaut vraiment la peine de se faire chier ?

Perso : 

```
/boot 64Mo

/ 40Go

/home 40Go
```

Pas de SWAP, j'utilisais un fichier sur le disque dur quand j'avais 512 Mo, ça me faisait ch*** d'avoir une partoche juste pour ça (et bien plus modulaire, je pouvais l'aggrandir en cas de besoin, la désactiver quand j'avais besoin de place, etc ..., mais un peu plus lent parait-il, enfin pour ce çà quoi ça sert le SWAP ...), et maintenant avec 1 Go de RAM, j'ai carrément désactivé ce fichier, et ça ne m'a jamais manqué

Avec un plan de partitionnement à la serveur comme ça, au moindre problème, tu vas en chier pour tout réorganiser, et l'interet, quel est-il ? Est tu bien conscient de ce que ça t'apporte ? (ou de ce que ça ne t'apportes pas)

----------

## bonzai2024

Bonjour Veteran, j'ai trouvé ! C'est ton /home lol !?   :Smile: 

En conclusion, les avis sont partagés concernant le swap...

Mais force est de constater qu'il n'est pas vraiment nécessaire d'avoir un swap avec 1Go de mémoire.

Donc maintenant j'hésite entre 2 possibilités:

- Soit prévoir 512Mo sur mes 2 disques comme proposé par marvin rouge

- Soit ne rien faire et le jour ou j'en ai besoin (temporairement), créer un fichier d'échange comme proposé par anigel

Concernant les partitions, en effet il n'est peut-être pas nécessaire de s'arracher les cheveux (d'autant plus qu'il ne m'en reste presque plus !) étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une machine essentiellement destinée à de la bureautique, développement et un peu serveur mail / internet

Donc quand même peut-être mettre mon /home et mon /var sur des partitions distinctes ?

D'après vos bons conseils avisés, ma configuration deviendrait donc:

/dev/hda1 ext2 64M /boot

/dev/hda2 extended

/dev/hda5 ext3 40.0G /

/dev/hda6 ext3 20.0G /var

/dev/hda7 ext3 60.0G /home

ou

/dev/hda1 ext2 64M /boot

/dev/hda2 swap 512M

/dev/hda3 extended

/dev/hda5 ext3 40.0G /

/dev/hda6 ext3 20.0G /var

/dev/hda7 ext3 60.0G /home

Voilà en ce qui concerne mes partitions, j'ai lu un peu la doc à propos Wine mais malheureusement Flight Simulator, Train Simulator, Les Sims ne fonctionnent pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à conserver un petit Windows juste pour jouer pfff c'est con...

Je vous remercie pour tous vos bons conseils.

J'ai encore un petit soucis avec mon keyboard mais je pense que je vais faire un nouveau message car c'est un tout autre problème.

En deux mots, voici ce qu'il se passe lorsque je boot sur le cd install, en utilisant le clavier et en particulier la touche [enter] :

atkbd.c: Unknow key released (translated set 2, code 0x82 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e002 <keycode>' to make it known.

Bizarre non ? Faut dire que j'utilise un clavier usb wireless de MS   :Embarassed: 

----------

## truz

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1 ext2 64M /boot
> 
> /dev/hda2 extended
> ...

 Pense aussi que ton / va alors contenir /opt qui peut prendre pas mal de place.

----------

## spider312

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> Donc quand même peut-être mettre mon /home et mon /var sur des partitions distinctes ?

 Si tu *sais* pourquoi tu le fais (dans le sens "tu as une raison autre poue le faire que "c'est dit comme ça dans la doc"), fais le

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> <off> Devinette : Et si je vous dit que j'ai une partoche de 32 Mo et que ce n'est pas /boot, qui est-ce??? </off>

 

Bon, si c'est OFF alors, je dirais  : une vieille partoche m$dos en FAT16 ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   <off> Devinette : Et si je vous dit que j'ai une partoche de 32 Mo et que ce n'est pas /boot, qui est-ce??? </off> 
> 
> Bon, si c'est OFF alors, je dirais  : une vieille partoche m$dos en FAT16 ?

 

oh pas de M$ dos mais du freedos non ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

>>Bonzai2024

vu que tu veux avoir plusieurs gentoo sur ta machine,

le truc pratique ( enfin du moins je trouve ) à faire est le suivant :

avoir une seule partition /mes-docs.

je procéde de la manière suivante :

 j'ai 3 disques :

 sur le premier j'ai la gentoo stable

      et chaque ~/user il y a un lien vers mes-docs

 sur le deuxième j'ai la gentoo test

      et chaque ~/user il y a un lien vers mes-docs

 sur le troisième je sauvegarde les images des gentoo avant les moments "chauds"

     et il y a le répertoire

      /user/mes-docs

l'intérêt : toutes tes docs sont accéssibles quelque soit ton boot

              les paramètres de config utilisateurs sont indépendants

              économie d'espace disque

l'inconvénient : faut gérer   :Laughing: 

A+:jlp

----------

## blasserre

pour les gens qui préfèrent 12 milliards de petites partoches moi j'ai ça :

Machine : 	P4-3GHz 1Go RAM

		hda : 40Go

		sda : 80Go

		sdb : 80Go

Gros softs : Xorg, XFCE4 konqueror k3b OOo2 Firefox Thunderbird Mozilla

Plan de partitionnement :

```
Sys. de fich.                  Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda5                      1,9G  1,1G  711M  62% /   (ext3)

/dev/hda6                      7,6G  4,0G  3,2G  56% /usr   (ext3)

   nettoyage des sources noyau si plus de 4 releases

/dev/hda7                      7,6G  2,9G  4,3G  40% /home   (ext3)

/dev/hda8                       11G  542M  9,2G   6% /mnt/local/tmp   (ext3)

   utilisé par portage et k3b en tampon (si gravage de dvd via le reseau)

/dev/sda1                       39G   33G  5,4G  87% /mnt/local/stock1   (reiser36)

   stockage réseau samba

/dev/sda2                       39G   21G   18G  54% /mnt/local/stock2   (reiser36)

   bordel... images vmare wine qemu

/dev/sdb1                       58G   35G   23G  61% /mnt/local/stock3   (reiser36)

   multimedia

/dev/sdb2                      9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /mnt/local/System   (reiser36)

   pseudo var utilisé pour les bdd ccache htdocs

   montages binds vers cette partoche :

> /mnt/local/System/ccache      9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /root/.ccache

> /mnt/local/System/www         9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /var/www

> /mnt/local/System/postgresql      9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /var/lib/postgresql

> /mnt/local/System/portdir_overlay   9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /usr/local/portage

> /mnt/local/System/var/db      9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /var/db

> /mnt/local/System/var/cache      9,6G  3,1G  6,5G  33% /var/cache

/dev/sdb3                      9,6G  4,2G  5,5G  44% /usr/portage

   partoche à part pour portage (pour éviter la fragmentation de /usr)

/dev/hda2                       54M   25M   27M  48% /boot   (ext2)

/dev/hda1                       10G      Win2k   (ntfs)

/dev/hda3                        1G      swap
```

si au passage vous avez des commentaires  =) faites vous plaisir

(edit : swap est hda3 pas hda2)

----------

## bonzai2024

wouah c'est sympa ton truc  :Wink: 

je pige pas comment tu fais pour avoir 2 hda2   :Smile: 

sinon ca m'intéresse...

est-ce que vous pouvez m'expliquer comment faire pour avoir tous mes documents dans une méga grande partition de 60Go en RAID 1 

faudra faire un truc du genre : mount /dev/hdax /mnt/docs et ensuite faire des liens de mon /home/fred vers /mnt/docs ?

glups   :Shocked: 

sinon j'aime bien ce principe de tout séparer, car on évite de fragmenter toute la partition (bien que la fragmentation est minime non ?)

mais bon ce qui m'intéresserait surtout c'est de rassembler tous mes documents, mon /var/www mes mails (?) mes BDD bref tout ce qui est mes fichiers que je ne retrouve pas sur un cd install (séparer mon système de mes données importantes quoi)

----------

## blasserre

 *bonzai2024 wrote:*   

> wouah c'est sympa ton truc 
> 
> je pige pas comment tu fais pour avoir 2 hda2  
> 
> 

 c'est une typo ; swap est sur hda3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> faudra faire un truc du genre : mount /dev/hdax /mnt/docs et ensuite faire des liens de mon /home/fred vers /mnt/docs ?
> 
> glups   

 suis pas un grand fan des liens... et je ferais plutôt l'inverse une partoche /home avec des sous repertoires /home/httpd/ /home/mysql/... pour une machine de bureau, en cas de coup dur, je préfère être sur de retrouver mes docs plutôt que les services

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon j'aime bien ce principe de tout séparer, car on évite de fragmenter toute la partition (bien que la fragmentation est minime non ?)

 bah je crois que pour /usr/portage c'est pas si minime que ça, c'est pour ça que je l'ai mis sur une partoche à part, je n'ai pas fait de tests approfondis mais il me semble que c'est plus rapide maintenant *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais bon ce qui m'intéresserait surtout c'est de rassembler tous mes documents, mon /var/www mes mails (?) mes BDD bref tout ce qui est mes fichiers que je ne retrouve pas sur un cd install (séparer mon système de mes données importantes quoi)

 

à mon avis tu as deux solutions :

- changer les repertoires des docs dans les fichiers de conf apache, mysql... pour qu'ils se trouvent sur une autre partoche que / ... dans /home/httpd pour reprendre l'exemple du dessus

- "binder" ces repertoires vers des sous répertoires d'une autre partition (ce que je fais avec /mnt/local/system) mais au niveau perfs je me demande si je n'y perds pas un peu, si quelqu'un a plus d'infos là dessus  =)

----------

## bonzai2024

Re,

Je ne sais pas très bien comment m'y prendre car je ne connais pas bind... ou alors un simple lien pourrait convenir ?

Donc dans ce cas, il faut prévoir une assez grande partition pour /home afin d'y mettre tout ce qui est documents, multimédia, je ne sais pas très bien ou se trouvent les fichiers du client mail !?

Les fichiers du serveur Apache (/var/www) des BDD MySQL (?) ...

Pour finir j'ai quand même fait un swap de 512 ce qui était une bonne idée car toutes mes compilations plantaient à cause d'une ram défectueuse (ce qui ne dérange pas outre mesure windows, disons qu'il plante peut-être un peu plus souvent que d'habitude lol) et donc à présent mon pc (privé de 512Mo) essaie de compiler kde depuis hier après-midi... Pas moyen d'accélérer les compilations !?

Les options du kernel c'est vachement hard quand on découvre pour la première fois  :Wink: 

----------

